

Followformation - Alltop for Twitter - mightymouse
http://www.examiner.com/x-11216-Twitter-Examiner~y2009m7d16-Alltop-model-for-Twitter-from-Followformation
Follow dozens of categorized Twitter users - on the "Alltop for Twitter"
======
indexzero
I don't see how this is any different from Kevin Rose's wefollow
(www.wefollow.com)

~~~
dannyr
I believe this one follows it to you by batch.

I didn't try it mainly because it's asking for a password instead of using
OAuth.

